
Ask HN: How do you find less popular GitHub Repos to support? - smartis2812
Most search-site provide only popular Repos in there search results. But what if I want to support smaller projects.
======
hos234
I like this collection -
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/projects/](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/projects/)

Found and supported Kiwix there.

